

Show HN: Callr – Never miss another call - dotmike
http://www.getcallr.com

======
geerlingguy
I've been using Callr for almost a month now, after it was mentioned by a
friend who helped build the service. Since I have 2-4 conference calls per
day, with different bridge lines and access codes (and some where I'm host,
some where I'm guest), I thought the service wouldn't be able to cope with the
complexity.

But after a couple support requests, I have things set up now to the point
where Callr calls me about 30 seconds before any regular meeting I'm in is
scheduled to begin, without fail.

It's a very nice service, and I'm amazed that it can parse out the information
from all my calendar events.

The one thing that it can't really help with at this point is getting data
about meeting invites that are spur-of-the-moment (e.g. someone invites me to
a meeting that starts in 10 minutes). Since Callr pampers me by not requiring
me to do any dialing, it's annoying to have to pull out my phone and dial in
to those meetings manually.

------
prawn
I don't join any conference calls and hate being interrupted by the phone, but
I can see how this would be really useful for people who need it. Great idea.

The site is neatly but not over-designed and clearly explained the proposition
which is something a lot of startups struggle to do well. I didn't have to
watch a video or read buckets of text.

My one suggestion would be to revise this paragraph while you're US only:

"No matter what conference call service you use, Callr can connect you. There
is no need to get a new number or fancy URL.*"

The asterisked footnote demotes the "no matter what" making it seem like a
clear exaggeration. Perhaps have "We support popular US conference call
services without the need to get a new number or fancy URL. (If you're outside
the US, get in touch and we'll let you know when we expand!)"

~~~
dotmike
Thank you so much for the thoughtful response, prawn. Great suggestions and
we'll make changes.

------
rjaco31
I think there's something I'm missing about it. Usually, the most annoying
part about 'important calls' is that they won't exactly be right on time &
you'll have to wait starring at your phone for a couple of minutes. I don't
see how this solve that problem.

~~~
dotmike
rhaco31, you are right. Callr, in its current form, solves the first big pain
point which is remembering when your calls are and dialing them in. If it's a
conference call with long PIN, it becomes really handy as well.

For the scenario you mentioned, the hope is the other party will start using
Callr as well so that s/he will be on time. We built a 'Share the Love'
feature so that our users can show them the light :-)

Does this adequately answers your question?

~~~
rjaco31
Oh, I guess I didn't dig enough in how it does actually work. So I have two
new questions :

\- Do you need to format your calendar events in a certain way for Callr to
understand them & extract number/PIN? Looking at my actual confcall entries,
not two have the same format and most of them have tons of different numbers
depending of the country (the one I'm looking at atm has 10 different phone
numbers in the calendar entry for instance)

\- How do you address the privacy problem of having to upload your whole
business calendar to your server? Imho that would be forbidden in most places.

~~~
dotmike
Not a problem; here are the answers

1\. No, you do not need to format your calendar in any special way. We've
developed a machine learning algorithm that automatically figures out the
correct phone number and PIN number (if available). It works in 99.98% of the
cases. In those rare cases that it misses, Callr will ask the user for a
feedback and adjusts the algorithm based on that input.

2\. There are a couple of important points; Callr only looks at a few days
worth of events at a time and we did that by design. This will ensure that
Callr does not have more information than it actually needs. Once the data is
pulled, Callr is built like a fortress; we encrypt it with AES-256 to make
sure it's fully locked. We wrote about clearly on our privacy page:
[http://www.getcallr.com/privacy-policy/](http://www.getcallr.com/privacy-
policy/)

------
SANDIP123SONDD
instead of using above service use spoof call for anonymous call

[http://haktuts.com/how-to-change-your-caller-id-1/](http://haktuts.com/how-
to-change-your-caller-id-1/)

